# Comment graver des CD après achat sur iTunes



## Archimoi (24 Novembre 2004)

:rose:  Bon, je reconnais être un poil "Neneu", ceci étant dit voilà mon souci...: J'ai acheter sur iTunes Music Store (entre autre) l'album "Les Choristes", je l'ai graver pour l'écouter aussi sur mon PC. Le PC, l'affiche bien, la lecture se lance, mais aucun son ne sort... J'essaye sur une radio Cassette, pareil, sur la PlayStation même silence !!! Que se passe t'il ?  Quels sont sont les critères de gravages que je doit respecter, afin de pouvoir lire mes CD gravés avec mes morceaux achetés, sur n'importe quel autre support ??? Cela fait deux CD de gravés pour rien...   Pouvez vous m'aider "Siouplaît ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

As-tu bien choisi l'option CDaudio dans les préférences de gravure?


----------



## Archimoi (24 Novembre 2004)

Oui "remy", mais dans "Toast Titanium" que j'ai utiliser pour graver les CD... 

1°Peut être devrais-je utiliser l'utilitaire de gravure intégré ???  

2°Logiquement, les CD gravés depuis iTunes peut ils être lus sur tous les lecteurs ? Ayant régulièrement payer ma musique ...

3° D'autre part, puis-je télécharger quelque part et "régulièrement", la jaquette de l'album acheté ?

Merci de m'avoir répondu...


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2004)

Utilises directement iTunes pour graver, c'est bien plus simple et tu obtiens un CDAudio lisible sur n'importe quel type de matériel (de plus je ne pense pas que Toast sache convertir les fichiers protégés, achetés sur iTunes Music Store, en fichier audio.. Laisse donc iTunes le faire!)

Pour les jaquettes, les titres achetés sur iTunes Music Store ont leurs jaquettes. POur les titres que tu numérises depuis tes propres CD, tu peux facilement trouver les jaquettes sur internet (Google, recherche d'images, et tu entre le titre du CD et l'auteur)

Saches aussi qu'iTunes inclut une possibilité d'imprimer directement tes jaquettes... tu crées une liste de lecteure, tu y glisse les titres à graver, tu cliques le gros bouton GRAVER, tu récupères ton CD Audio, puis tu choisis "Fichier-Imprimer", tu sélectionnes le type de jaquette souhaitée et tu cliques Imprimer.


----------



## Archimoi (25 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse éclairée "r e m y", je l'ai imprimée, et je m'y lançerais dès la semaine prochaine...

Merci encore... Je reviendrais donner des nouvelles... Allez !!! J'offre l'apéritif


----------



## Archimoi (28 Novembre 2004)

Me voici de retour... Merci infiniment "r e m y"... Me voilà l'heureux détenteur d'un album (Les Choristes), que j'ai graver grâce à tes conseils d'aprés iTunes.... Celà à fonctionner impeccablement, j'ai essayer la lecture sur plusieurs supports et R.A.S... J'ai également imprimer la jacqutte depuis iTunes sur un papier "Photo".... Géant... Rien ne vaut d'acheter sa propre musique.... Par contre je souhaite faire cadeau d'une copie depuis iTunes... Est-il souhaitable de noter sur le CD le N° de ma commande, et de l'ordre de la gravure ? Par souci de légalité ???


----------



## Skippy (28 Novembre 2004)

hello, 
pour les pochettes de CD numérisés, il existe un utilitaire excellent : SOFA
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11039
a+


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2004)

Archimoi a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je souhaite faire cadeau d'une copie depuis iTunes... Est-il souhaitable de noter sur le CD le N° de ma commande, et de l'ordre de la gravure ? Par souci de légalité ???



Je pense qu'effectivement si tu indiques ton n° de commande sur le CD offert et que tu ne conserve pas l'original chez toi, alors il n'y a rien à dire question légalité (mais si tu gardes les originaux, ce n'est pas autorisé.... bon là on pinaille un peu je trouve)


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Novembre 2006)

Je relance ce vieux post, mais juste pour dire qu'il faut savoir que la copie de fichiers payés légalement via itunes se limite au nombre de 7 fois et je ne le savais pas. En résumé on ne peut graver plus de 7 fois le fichier payés sur itunes.

Pourkoi 7 fois ? 

A+


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2006)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Je relance ce vieux post, mais juste pour dire qu'il faut savoir que la copie de fichiers payés légalement via itunes se limite au nombre de 7 fois et je ne le savais pas. En résumé on ne peut graver plus de 7 fois le fichier payés sur itunes.
> 
> Pourkoi 7 fois ?
> 
> A+


non c'est faux.

Une *liste de lecture* comportant des titres achetés sur le Store est gravable 10 fois (et pas 7)
Ensuite, il suffit de modifier la liste de lecture (il suffit par exemple d'ajouter un titre qui se limite à 1 seconde de silence... ou de modifier l'ordre des titres dans la liste de lecture) pour pouvoir graver la nouvelle version à nouveau 10 fois

Donc un titre acheté sur l'iTunes Store peut être gravé indéfiniment sur CDAudio


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Novembre 2006)

Ok Remy merci de ta réponse, mais pourtant sur la depeche ci-dessous, il est indiqué 7 :

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/high-tech/0,,3346488,00-hacker-craque-protection-itunes-.html

A+


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2006)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Ok Remy merci de ta réponse, mais pourtant sur la depeche ci-dessous, il est indiqué 7 :
> 
> http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/high-tech/0,,3346488,00-hacker-craque-protection-itunes-.html
> 
> A+




Ah ben merde alors... c'est la première fois que LCI/TF1 dit une connerie!


----------



## PadawanMac (26 Novembre 2006)

Ce n'est certainement pas la 1ere fois, mais pour un novice c pas évident à détecter:mouais:


----------

